# Proud of my grade girls, pics and udder pics



## PattySh (May 15, 2011)

My girls are milking great and wanted to share their pics.

Here is S'more, mininubian, 3 yrs old, 2nd freshener, freshened in Feb









This is Sasha, Oberhasli/Alpine, 3 yrs old, 2nd freshener, freshened in Feb










Here is Sparkle, 2 yrs old, Oberhasli/Alpine, 1st freshener, Feb.











This in Ginny, NubianX,  yearling, first freshener, freshened in April
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Finally there is Carmen, Alpine, yearling, first freshener, freshened in April


----------



## TigerLilly (May 15, 2011)

Wow, I had no idea they got quite that big! What a difference from my pygmy & nd's...


----------



## Roll farms (May 15, 2011)

I'd be proud, too.  Good looking group of milkers you have there.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 15, 2011)

Wow - I really like the milking machine!  What brand is that?


----------



## helmstead (May 15, 2011)

Some nice, snug rear attachments on some of those girls!


----------



## PattySh (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, I'm very pleased with these little girls. I paid $25 each for Sasha, S'more and Sparkle! They were skinny when I got them but with a bit of TLC  but have blossomed into nice milkers.  Sasha was extremely shy but not anymore.Last year at peak for about 4 months Sasha milked just under 1 1/2 gal a day!  She is a very small doe. This year not anywhere near but can't push her she had a very difficult bith of big twins and didn't eat well for 4 weeks after. She is gaining now but still thin, picking up now with browse. Sparkle is her full sister and is going to hit that too I bet. S'more is my icecream goat she has tons of cream on top of her milk produces about 3/4 gal/day. Hope her teats don't get much bigger tho that is her only issue but she is easy to hand milk. Ginny and Carmen are newborn culls from a large dairy and I saved them from going for meat. Carmen was too tiny and Ginny had an extra teat (that we removed, we did have a bit of leaking from the area but it has resolved).  I tubefed Ginny for about a week and a half and she  bloated almost died on me several timesGinny is really starting to milk well, Carmen not as good but she's doing ok. I got the milking machine from www.portablemilkers.com. It's been very easy. I got a refurbished model (actually has another set of inflations as I had it set up for cow or goat, took them off temporarily).  The portable vaccum pump is handy. I paid under $900 for whole setup shipping included.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 15, 2011)

Looks like you got some nice girls there!


----------



## GrowURown (May 15, 2011)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Wow, I had no idea they got quite that big! What a difference from my pygmy & nd's...


ME TOO!  I'm just a tad bit jealous...I have some teat envy issues I think...


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (May 15, 2011)

`  They are nice girls, with nice udders.


----------

